# lost BORDER TERRIER Wilts SP3



## happystaffy (Mar 7, 2011)

LOST BORDER TERRIER

*spayed female
*tagged and chipped
*slim build
*missing from Chicksgrove, nr Tisbury, Wiltshire, SP3 6NB

Pepper ran off after a rabbit or similar into woodland on a farm in Chicksgrove. She went missing at approx. 1:30pm on Monday 4th April. She is 6 years old and very slim build.

More info here: DogLost - Lost: Tan Terrier Border Female In South West (SP3)

PLEASE CROSS POST, thank you


----------

